# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Домашний кинотеатр

## Alex

*Собираем домашний кинотеатр* 

*Введение*
Вам надоело слушать комментарии соседей по кинозалу во время просмотра фильмов, и Вы больше не хотите терпеть звук жевания и запах попкорна? Или у вас дома есть дети, которых нельзя оставить? Причин, чтобы сделать из гостиной комнаты домашний кинотеатр, довольно много. Есть и хорошие новости: благодаря технологическому прогрессу домашние кинотеатры обеспечивают очень высокое качество просмотра фильмов по вполне доступной цене. Из-за конкуренции производителей и магазинов, сегодня можно собрать кинотеатр с системой объёмного звука и телевизором с диагональю метр двадцать меньше, чем за 2500 евро. Более того, для установки и настройки кинотеатра, а также для повседневного просмотра, вам не нужно быть экспертом в этой области. 
С другой стороны, нужно уделить определённое время подготовке комнаты, в которую вы будете устанавливать кинотеатр. Установка домашнего кинотеатра заключается не только в прокладке кабелей. Продумайте, как сделать так, чтобы кинотеатр обеспечивал максимальное наслаждение от просмотра. Конечно, главная задача кинотеатра - просмотр фильмов или сериалов. Но нельзя забывать о просмотре футбольного матча вместе с друзьями, об играх и телевизионных новостях, хотя, конечно, всё это уже второстепенные задачи. 

*В зависимости от гостиной комнаты*

Первое, что нужно принять во внимание - размеры гостиной комнаты. Где будет находиться аудитория? Какое будет расстояние до экрана? Ответьте на два этих вопроса. Чтобы получить нужное удаление не стесняйтесь переставить мебель. Не забывайте, что домашний кинотеатр требует определённого расстояния до экрана, чтобы дать оптимальное погружение в фильм. Желательно, чтобы расстояния было не меньше трёх метров, а лучше и все четыре. Пять метров обычно считается максимумом. Можно сделать удаление и больше, но стоимость решения при этом тоже будет увеличиваться. Типичный сценарий предусматривает удаление три, четыре или пять метров, плюс-минус 50 сантиметров в каждом случае. После того, как вы определите категорию удаления, убедитесь, что перед экраном на диване могут сидеть не меньше двух человек. 




> Затем нужно решить, что выбрать: телевизор или проектор? Многие пользователи отказываются от проектора, и совершенно напрасно. Его не так сложно установить, после чего проектор обеспечит более глубокое погружение в фильм в условиях домашнего кинотеатра, чем телевизор. Какие будут требования для установки проектора? Лучше, чтобы напротив проектора был белый участок стены шириной не меньше двух метров. Иначе придётся использовать механический или электрический экран, который требует поверхность для монтажа, равную по ширине экрану. Кстати, экраны стоят совсем не дёшево - 200 евро за ручную механическую модель и 400 евро за экран с электрическим приводом. Современный проектор не требуется располагать идеально по оси, перпендикулярной экрану, поэтому лучше подвесить его перед экраном под потолком. Проверьте такую возможность. Альтернатива - проектор на журнальном столике. Телевизор, конечно, установить легче, но всё же постарайтесь выбрать проектор, поскольку никакой телевизор не даёт такого же ощущения кинотеатра. 
> Затем нужно подумать о звуке. Для объёмного звука необходимы тыловые колонки, поскольку никакая виртуализация не даст звука, который физически идёт сзади. Есть решения, позволяющие отказаться от подключения проводов, а также и колонки, которые можно идеально вписать в окружение гостиной комнаты, но подробнее об этом мы поговорим чуть позже. Если нет возможности установить колонки сзади, то есть другие варианты. Можно установить колонки по бокам от спинки сиденья. Пусть они будут не очень сильно вынесены назад, но лучше установить их на уровне ушей. Если диван прислонён к стене, то повесьте колонки на ту же стену. Центральную колонку для диалогов лучше установить под экраном, а фронтальные колонки - по обе стороны от экрана, лучше разнести их пошире. В идеальном случае мы должны получить равносторонний треугольник, в одном из углов которого находится зритель, а в двух других - фронтальные колонки. Сабвуфер можно расположить где угодно, так что решайте в зависимости от условий комнаты. Когда вы продумали конфигурацию, можно переходить к подбору элементов домашнего кинотеатра.



 

*Телевизор подойдёт ЖК или плазма?*

Всё зависит от того, как вы будете пользоваться телевизором.
Телевизор большинство пользователей признают более удобным для повседневного просмотра передач, хотя мы всё равно рекомендуем прочитать раздел о проекторах ниже, прежде чем вы сделаете свой выбор. Картинка, конечно, является главным элементом любой конфигурации, и здесь важно не ошибиться. 




> Давайте пока оставим в стороне вопрос цены. Первым критерием является размер, и лучше выбирать телевизор с наибольшей возможной диагональю, учитывая расстояние. Это скажется на погружении, следовательно, и на удовольствии, которое вы будете получать от фильмов. Конечно, наш домашний кинотеатр должен быть в высоком разрешении (HD). С удаления в три метра можно взять 46-дюймовый телевизор (116 см) - это минимальный размер для домашнего кинотеатра. Перед тем, как вы начнёте сетовать на высокие цены, следует отметить, что в интернет-магазинах 46/47-дюймовые телевизоры Full-HD известных производителей можно купить за 1200 евро. Если бюджет вас ограничивает, то лучше взять модель предыдущего поколения, чем снижать диагональ. Особенно это верно для нынешнего года, поскольку технологии развиваются не так быстро, как раньше. 
> 
> Если удаление составляет четыре метра, то мы рекомендуем диагональ 50 или 52 дюйма. 50-дюймовый (127 см) плазменный телевизор Full-HD хорошего качества обойдётся в 1700 евро. На таких крупных диагоналях всегда возникает вопрос, что брать: ЖК или плазму? Сегодня уже нет объективных критериев, которые бы позволили выбрать ту или иную технологию для домашнего кинотеатра. В целом, плазменная панель требует более затемнённое помещение, а картинка получается более мягкой. Хотя у каждой технологии есть модели телевизоров, которые не вписываются в это утверждение. Впрочем, можно сказать одно: панель должна поддерживать разрешение Full-HD - это первый критерий качества для просмотра фильмов высокого разрешения. Затем нужно оценивать наличие цифрового тюнера (лучше HD), качество воспроизведения контента стандартного разрешения и телевидения, возможность играть в игры, наличие поддержки DLNA, да и внешний вид тоже.



 

*Но проектор будет лучше: как в кинотеатре*
Видеопроекторы сегодня стоят не так дорого, как раньше, внешний вид стал более привлекательным, да и габариты небольшие.

Видеопроектор, безусловно, является лучшим вариантом для создания домашнего кинотеатра с самым глубоким погружением в фильм. 




> А если вы не планируете смотреть через него телевидение, то докупите самый простой телевизор за 500 евро. Что касается проекторов, то первым критерием является не технология, а разрешение. Сегодня уже нет смысла брать проектор, который не поддерживает разрешение Full-HD, иначе вы быстро пожалеете о таком решении. В интернет-магазинах можно найти проекторы Full-HD по цене от 1300 евро. Как и в случае телевизоров, у большинства проекторов используются две конкурирующие технологии, которые настольно сильно продвинулись вперёд, что вы уже вряд ли найдёте разницу в качестве между DLP или тремя ЖК-матрицами. Хотя DLP даёт более мягкую картинку и чуть более глубокий чёрный цвет, но требует более затемнённого помещения. Но, опять же, это обобщение, поскольку уже есть модели с тремя ЖК-матрицами, дающие глубину чёрного ничуть не хуже. Не совершайте ошибку, выбирая проектор по максимальной яркости. Если она очень высокая, то вы получите, как правило, не самую лучшую картинку в затемнённом помещении домашнего кинотеатра, а не для этого ли мы всё затевали? 1000 люменов ANSI будет достаточно, чтобы смотреть фильмы в полутёмном помещении, а также комфортно играть.
> 
> Технология с тремя ЖК-матрицами сегодня даёт лучшее соотношение качество/цена на рынках среднего и верхнего уровней, поэтому придерживайтесь её, если готовы потратить больше 2000 евро. Хотя уровни контрастности, заявляемые производителями, имеют мало отношения к реальности, их при выборе проектора следует принимать во внимание, поскольку контрастность - один из ключевых параметров проецирования. Но для независимой оценки мы рекомендуем ознакомиться с тестами проекторов в нашем разделе "Аудио и видео", которые мы регулярно проводим. Кроме того, советуем обратить внимание на ещё два параметра, а именно уровень шума и лёгкость установки. Если вы не хотите мириться с жужжанием проектора, то избегайте моделей с уровнем шума больше 20 дБ. А если проектор будет располагаться не перпендикулярно перед экраном, проверьте, хватит ли для коррекции диапазона сдвига объектива. Для полноты картины напомним, что срок службы ламп теперь превышает 20 000 часов, что при обычном использовании составляет более трёх лет. Кроме того, время старта проекторов было снижено, так что их можно использовать и для просмотра телевидения без особых опасений.



 

*Плеер Blu-ray*
Сегодня плееры Blu-ray стоят доступно, да и качество картинки идеальное.

Чтобы обеспечить качество картинки, достойное телевизора или видеопроектора Full-HD, без плеера Blu-ray не обойтись. Хотя некоторые провайдеры включают в пакет услуг фильмы по требованию через ADSL, в том числе HD, их количество не способно удовлетворить требовательного киномана. Да и разрешение чаще всего ограничивается 720p. Альтернативой могут служить спутниковое или кабельное телевидение, но и здесь всё зависит от канала. Если же вы вложили немало денег в домашний кинотеатр, то будет обидно не получить возможность воспроизведения источника с максимальным качеством. Тем более что плееры Blu-ray позволяют заново просмотреть коллекцию DVD в лучшем качестве, поскольку они оптимизируют картинку и масштабируют её до разрешения HD. Если у вас накопилось много DVD, то выбирайте плеер, который справится с ними лучше остальных. Впрочем, если вы выбрали high-end проектор или телевизор, то он и сам может качественно масштабировать картинку со старого доброго DVD-плеера.





> В любом случае, плеер Blu-ray нужен, пусть даже фильмы пока стоят дорого. Например, в Европе набор из двух фильмов продаётся за 25 евро. Однако новинки стоят, в среднем, на 10 евро дороже, чем DVD. Возможно, имеет смысл искать какие-то акции в магазинах, распродажи, а также не следует забывать и про интернет-магазины. Плееры тоже подешевели, да и набор функций у них теперь полный. Плееры с высоким качеством стоят дешевле 300 евро, а идеальный продукт стоит от 350 евро. С другой стороны, не переплачивайте за те функции, которые вам не понадобятся. Если вы планируете собирать домашний кинотеатр "с нуля", то вам потребуется только выход HDMI. Только если у вас уже есть качественная акустика, которая не умет работать с HDMI, можно доплатить за плеер с поддержкой декодирования и вывода многоканального звука в аналоговом виде.

----------


## Alex

*Не надо забывать про звук*

Звук не менее важен, чем картинка, пусть даже у массового потр***теля высокое разрешение (HD) связывается, в первую очередь, с изображением. Но поверьте нам, домашний кинотеатр без системы объёмного звука теряет половину погружения в фильмы. Единственным удовлетворительным решением для высококачественного домашнего кинотеатра является покупка всех элементов по отдельности. Причин тому несколько. 
Начнём с того, что вы всегда можете изменять или улучшать домашний кинотеатр. Во-вторых, такое решение часто бывает единственным, за редкими исключениями, которое поддерживает звук высокого разрешения (HD). Наконец, вы сможете свободно выбирать источники видео. Сегодня аудио/видео усилитель (ресивер), способный декодировать звук HD и оснащённый тремя входами HDMI, обойдётся в 500 евро. К нему вы можете подключить плеер Blu-ray, декодер цифрового эфирного, спутникового или кабельного телевидения, декодер ADSL-телевидения или игровую приставку HD, не говоря уже о старых добрых качественных плеерах DVD или CD. Менять один вход на другой можно будет просто на усилителе. Кроме того, такой ресивер будет получать звук в качестве HD напрямую от плеера Blu-ray через интерфейс HDMI. Вы получите наилучшее качество звука для выбранной акустики. 
Только акустика 5.1, совместимая со звуком HD, обеспечит оптимальное погружение в звуковую атмосферу фильма. 

Что касается акустики, то сегодня на рынке присутствует множество наборов 5.1 с высоким качеством и стильным внешним видом. Помните, что для звука очень важную роль играют колонки. Поэтому экономить на них не следует. 500 евро нам кажется минимумом, который нужно отдать за пять колонок и сабвуфер, который просто обязателен для домашнего кинотеатра. Если же вы аудиофил, то можно сочетать прослушивание музыки и просмотр фильмов на одном наборе. Выбирайте на свой вкус две массивные фронтальные колонки, которые обеспечат нужное вам качество музыки. Для объёмного же звука, если только у вас не громадный холл, подойдут колонки размером с высоту книжной полки. Если с габаритами возникают проблемы, то можно выбрать даже совсем маленькие тыловые сателлиты, если они качественные. 





> Чтобы скрыть провода, идущие к тыловым колонкам, можно купить специальные кабели для прокладки в плинтусах. Тогда вы сможете сделать их незаметными. Если же тыловые колонки вас не устраивают в принципе, то лучшим вариантом будет купить звуковой проектор, который можно установить под телевизор, а также сабвуфер. Звуковой проектор лучше всего создаёт иллюзию объёмного звука в отсутствие тыловых колонок. Кроме того, он освобождает вас от установки фронтальных колонок. А если вы по какой-то причине не желаете слышать о раздельных компонентах домашнего кинотеатра, то предлагаем другое решение - домашний кинотеатр Panasonic SC-BT100 с поддержкой Blu-ray, который мы недавно протестировали. По цене 900 евро (от 28 тыс. рублей в России) вы получите встроенный плеер, три приличных фронтальных колонки и сабвуфер, а в будущем вы сможете добавить тыловые колонки, используя даже беспроводное подключение.





*Не забывайте о кабелях*





> Скорее всего, вы будете использовать один вид кабеля для подключения компонентов домашнего кинотеатра, и этим типом будет HDMI. Если вы подключаете источник аудио и видео, подобный плееру Blu-ray, к вашему аудио/видео усилителю, то вряд ли разумно использовать другие кабели. В любом случае, выбирайте качественный кабель, например, T'n'B Gold длиной два метра за 39 евро. Конечно, производители кабелей хитрят, говоря о невозможности дешёвых HDMI-кабелей передавать сигнал Full-HD. Если расстояние невелико, то о дорогих кабелях можно не задумываться. Но если вы подключаете телевизор к усилителю, который находится относительно далеко, на расстоянии больше трёх метров, мы рекомендуем выбирать кабели из топовой категории, например, 4-метровый Monster 750HD за 119 евро. 
> Наконец, если проектор у вас находится в задней части комнаты, и вы хотите проложить кабель над фальш-потолком, то лучше всего брать 10-метровый кабель Monster 1000HDEX за 250 евро. Он стоит дорого, но на таком расстоянии риск потери сигнала слишком велик. Для колонок выбирайте соответствующий аудиокабель, например, такой как Eltax ELT за шесть евро (10 метров), но избегайте экстремальных вариантов для аудиофилов. Есть качественные аудиокабели с белым покрытием и плоской формой, которые можно не очень заметно провести по стене.





*Заключение*

В нашем руководстве старался рассмотреть все элементы, составляющие домашний кинотеатр вашей мечты в соответствии с вашим бюджетом. Помните, что вложенные деньги и время дадут вам многие часы наслаждения, которые вы испытаете, погрузившись в интересный фильм. 

*Ниже приведём примеры домашних кинотеатров.*

*"Бюджетный" без хорошего погружения за 2500 евро.*
46" ЖК телевизор Samsung LE46A756: 1600 евро; 
кинотеатр Blu-ray 3.1 Panasonic SC-BT100: 900 евро

*"Бюджетный" с хорошим погружением за 3500 евро.*
плазменный телевизор Panasonic TH-50PZ81E: 1700 евро; 
аудио/видео усилитель Yamaha RX-V663: 650 евро; 
набор акустики 5.1 KEF Serie C: 840 евро; 
плеер Blu-ray Samsung BDP-1500: 280 евро. 

*Дорогой с хорошим погружением на основе телевизора за 4500 евро.*
52" ЖК телевизор Sony KDL-52W4500: 1950 евро; 
аудио/видео усилитель Denon AVR-2808: 690 евро; 
набор акустики 5.1 JBL ES: 1500 евро; 
плеер Blu-ray Panasonic BD-35: 350 евро. 

*Большой экран с хорошим погружением на основе проектора за 2900 евро.*
видеопроектор Mitsubishi HC5500: 1500 евро; 
аудио/видео усилитель Yamaha RX-V663: 650 евро; 
набор акустики 5.1 Focal Sib & Cube Black: 500 евро; 
плеер Blu-ray Samsung BDP-1500: 280 евро. 

*Почти как в кино за 4800 евро.*
видеопроектор Mitsubishi HC6500: 2500 евро; 
аудио/видео усилитель Onkyo SR-606: 650 евро; 
набор акустики 5.1 Triangle Galaxy 2: 1300 евро; 
плеер Blu-ray Panasonic BD-35: 350 евро.

----------


## Alex

Toshiba XD-E500: лучший DVD-плеер в мире.

После отказа от формата HD-DVD, Toshiba решила пройти мимо Blu-ray, посвятив себя... DVD, а именно улучшению качества воспроизведения этого формата. Это может казаться шагом назад, однако на самом деле не всё так просто. Действительно, многие сегодня покупают плоскопанельные телевизоры высокого разрешения со входом HDMI, но большинство по-прежнему смотрит на них коллекцию DVD с низким разрешением. XD-E500 позволяет сделать это наиболее качественным образом. Не будем забывать, что технология Blu-ray стоит дорого, причём это больше относится не к плеерам, а к самим дискам.

Плеер XD-E500 призван обеспечить картинку наилучшего качества на телевизоре высокого разрешения. Рекомендованная цена 150 евро может показаться высокой во времена недорогих DVD-плееров, но, поверьте, результат того стоит. Спереди плеер выглядит непритязательно, но использует качественный прозрачный дымчатый пластик. Набор интерфейсов вполне классический, включая HDMI, SCART, YUV и композитный. Для звука есть цифровой коаксиальный выход, а также аналоговый стерео. 
При включении у плеера загорается логотип Toshiba, который светится весьма сильно и освещает тёмную комнату. К счастью, его можно отключить в меню. Зелёный дисплей хорошо читается, на нём выводится выбранное разрешение. Пульт ДУ не очень удобный, клавиши расположены беспорядочно, с двойным обозначением функций, которые не всегда понятны. Более того, его отделка отставляет желать лучшего. Но что хуже всего, меню настройки старомодное и не интуитивно понятное. Собственно, оно является основным недостатком XD-E500. В меню следует выставить конфигурацию в зависимости от типа подключаемого телевизора. Через выход HDMI можно получить картинку в формате 1080p с режимом 24p, что могут немногие DVD-плееры, не говоря уже о плеерах Blu-ray при воспроизведении DVD.

Первое впечатление.
Масштабирование выполняется очень хорошо, фильмы идут очень плавно. Изначально мы подключили к плееру наш тестовый проектор Mitsubishi HC6000, через который мы масштабировали картинку до формата Full-HD. Затем мы перевели масштабирование на плеер. Отметим, что система масштабирования у плеера очень качественная. Она намного лучше, чем, например, система масштабирования у Blu-ray-плеера Samsung BD-P1500. Картинку можно улучшить с помощью пульта ДУ и клавиши "Picture mode". Есть четыре положения: обычное воспроизведение, улучшение чёткости, цветопередачи и контрастности. Честно говоря, новичкам в такой системе будет разобраться непросто. Придётся прочитать инструкцию, чтобы понять, для чего нужен каждый режим. В режиме улучшения чёткости XD-E500 сильнее всего оптимизирует детализацию и резкость, но при этом немного улучшает контрастность и цветопередачу. В режиме улучшения цветопередачи оптимизируется передача цветов и контрастность. Результат сильно зависит от DVD и телевизора. Режим улучшения контрастности можно забыть, поскольку разница глазу практически не видна. Режим улучшения цветопередачи слишком сильно акцентирует синие и зелёные оттенки, поэтому остаётся только режим улучшения резкости. В целом, картинка с этим режимом смотрится лучше, чем без него, но если ваш ЖК-телевизор даёт хирургически точную резкость, то контуры объектов могут накладываться друг на друга.

В любом случае, вам нужно отключить улучшение контуров на телевизоре. Во время наших тестов с проектором Mitsubishi и телевизором Full-HD Samsung LE46A856, режим улучшения резкости давал ощутимый прирост качества на старых DVD. Например, в фильме "Парк юрского периода/Jurassic Park" джип выводился более детализованно. 
Однако в фильме "Гладиатор/Gladiator", который закодирован более качественно, разница была уже не такой ощутимой. Хотя, надо отдать должное, текст титров был более различим. В любом случае, как и у большинства плееров высокого разрешения, прогресс явно чувствуется - в целом, картинка DVD выводится с очень высоким качеством, одним из лучших, какие мы видели. По качеству картинку сложно отличить от лучших плееров HD, например, приставки PS3, но картинка намного превосходит тот же Samsung BD-P1500.

Blu-ray или DVD?
Выбор сложный. Цены на плееры Blu-ray опустились до уровня 250 евро, поэтому кажется разумным сразу перейти на высокое разрешение и купить плеер Blu-ray, который будет прекрасно сочетаться с телевизором Full-HD. Хотя Toshiba и поработала на славу, эпоха DVD уже подходит к концу. С другой стороны, заплатив 150 евро, вы получите наилучшее качество воспроизведения вашей библиотеки DVD из возможных. Есть ли у вашего телевизора достаточно входов HDMI, чтобы подключить два плеера? На самом деле, решение кажется простым. Toshiba должна умерить свою гордыню и выпустить плеер Blu-ray, который будет оснащён технологией XDE для воспроизведения DVD. И все будут счастливы.

Характеристики
Форматы	DVD, DVD-R, DVD-RW, CD, DivX
Интерфейсы	HDMI 1.3, YUV, композитный, SCART, цифровой коаксиальный, аналоговый стерео
Форматы картинки	Вплоть до 1080p, 24p
Форматы звука	Dolby Digital и DTS

Преимущества.
Поддержка 1080p и 24p; 
наличие HDMI.

Недостатки. 
Запутанная система меню; 
не самый эргономичный пульт ДУ.

----------


## MOHAPX

даже не знаю как благодарить, это точто нужно, искал подобную хрень уже тучу времени... спасибо огромное. пиши есчо

----------


## Alex

Хотелось бы уточнить во чего. Как следует развивать тему? Нужна ли теория создания домашних кинотеатров, технология? Или просто обзоры аппаратуры, сборка своими руками из компонентов.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Хотелось бы уточнить во чего. Как следует развивать тему? Нужна ли теория создания домашних кинотеатров, технология? Или просто обзоры аппаратуры, сборка своими руками из компонентов.


Спасибо за тему.

Лично мне хотелось бы больше теории.
И, если можно, основной текст шрифтом по умолчанию.

----------


## Alex

*"Домашний кинотеатр" и технологии Dolby Laboratories*
Все чаще на упаковках видеокассет, компакт-дисков, в титрах художественных фильмов мы встречаем логотипы Dolby Stereo, Dolby Surround и Dolby Digital. Для большинства наших соотечественников значение этих терминов непонятно. Между тем, технологии Dolby открывают нам новый мир электронного звука - звука surround. Многоканальные системы делают звук "пространственным", не связанным с одним или двумя источниками, создают "эффект присутствия". И ощутить этот эффект можно прямо сегодня, и не только в специально оборудованном кинозале, но и в собственной квартире.

*История*




> Впервые успешное коммерческое использование многоканального звука осуществилось в начале 50-х годов в "целлулоидном" кинематографе. Киноиндустрия испытывала серьезные трудности, связанные с появлением стремительным развитием вещательного телевидения. Нужно было как-то привлечь зрителей в кинозалы, для этого требовались качественно новые возможности полноэкранного кино. Именно в это время появились широкоформатные фильмы, и сразу же - фильмы со стереофоническим звуковым сопровождением. Заметим, что термин "стерео" (stereo) привычно употребляется нами для обозначения звука с двумя каналами. В отличие от домашнего аудио и видео, до сих пор использующего двухканальный звук, в кино с самого начала для объемного звучания использовались как минимум 4 звуковых канала. Одними из первых многоканальных звуковых форматов были 4-х канальный CinemaScope (пленка 35 мм) и 6-канальный Todd-AO (пленка 70 мм). Оба формата использовали для каждого канала звука отдельную магнитную дорожку, нанесенную поверх светочувствительного материала пленки.
> 
> Первоначально кинозалы были оборудованы несколькими акустическими системами, расположенными фронтально - перед зрителями. Затем добавился еще один звуковой канал, громкоговорители которого размещались в задней части зала - за спинами зрителей. Изначально этот канал получил название effects channel - канал звуковых эффектов, и использовался не постоянно, а только для организации единовременных эффектов (голоса призраков, ангелов, и т. п.). Зачастую канал вообще не использовался: из-за ограниченного места на пленке ширина дорожки для effect channel была меньше, чем для основных каналов, поэтому канал имел ограниченную полосу частот и более ощутимый уровень шума.
> 
> В широкоэкранных форматах (70 мм) для всех звуковых каналов предусматривались дорожки с одинаковыми характеристиками, поэтому оказалось возможным использовать канал эффектов постоянно - даже для передачи относительно негромких и продолжительных звуков. Результат превзошел ожидания - пространственное восприятие звука значительно приблизилось к реальному. Так канал эффектов стал пространственным каналом - surround channel, а акустические системы, расположенные в задней части кинозала (а в современных кинозалах - и по бокам) получили название "the surrounds".
> 
> Тем временем техника домашнего аудио развивалась и совершенствовалась совершенно независимо от разработок для кино. Первые бытовые аппараты со стереозвуком, появившиеся в 1958 году, имели только два звуковых канала. Это не было обусловлено ни требованиями потр***телей, ни рекомендациями разработчиков-профессионалов: просто существующие к тому времени магнитофоны и проигрыватели можно было относительно легко адаптировать только для двухканального звука.
> 
> Двухканальный звук создавал гораздо более реальное ощущение пространства, чем монофонический, и при этом мог быть легко реализован в существующей и вновь разрабатываемой аппаратуре. Именно поэтому с тех пор и до сегодняшних дней двухканальный звук для домашней аппаратуры стал нормой. Кинематографисты же продолжали утверждать, что двух каналов недостаточно для создания эффекта реального пространства, необходимы как минимум четыре. Появившееся вскоре двухканальное радиовещание с частотной модуляцией (FM Stereo) окончательно закрепило в сознании слушателей термин stereo за двухканальным звуком, хотя на самом деле он в полной мере таковым не является.
> ...

----------


## Alex

*"Домашний кинотеатр" и технологии Dolby Laboratories*

*Кодер Dolby Surround*



> Сразу оговоримся: система не предназначена для передачи четырех независимых сигналов звука, каждый из которых надо прослушивать раздельно (например, звука одной ТВ программы на разных языках). В этом случае развязка между двумя любыми каналами должна была бы быть максимальной, а амплитуды и фазы сигналов могли бы быть совершенно не связаны между собой. Напротив, задача Dolby Surround - передать четыре канала звука (soundtrack), которые будут прослушиваться одновременно и при этом воссоздавать в сознании слушателя пространственную звуковую картину (soundfield). Эта картина составляется из нескольких звуковых образов (sound images) - звуков, которые слушатель воспринимает связанными со зрительными образами на экране. Звуковой образ характеризуется не только содержанием и мощностью звука, но и направлением в пространстве.
> 
> На входе кодера Dolby Surround присутствуют сигналы четырех каналов - L, C, R и S, а на выходах - два канала Lt (left-total) и Rt (right-total). Слово "total" (общий) означает, что каналы содержат не только "свой" сигнал (левый и правый), но и кодированные сигналы других каналов - C и S. Функциональная схема кодера показана на рисунке.>
> 
> Сигналы каналов L и R передаются на выходы Lt и Rt без каких-либо изменений. Сигнал канала С делится поровну и складывается с сигналами каналов Lt и Rt. Предварительно сигнал С ослабляется на 3 дБ (чтобы сохранить неизменной акустическую мощность сигнала после сложения его "половинок" в матрице декодера). Сигнал канала S также ослабляется на 3 дБ, но, кроме того, перед сложением с сигналами Lt и Rt он подвергается следующим преобразованиям:
> Полоса частот ограничивается полосовым фильтром (BPF) от 100 Гц до 7 кГц
> Сигнал обрабатывается шумоподавителем - процессором Dolby B-type Noise Reduction
> Сигнал S сдвигается по фазе на +90 и -90 градусов, таким образом, составляющие сигнала S, предназначенные для сложения с Lt и Rt, оказываются в противофазе друг с другом.
> 
> ...

----------


## Alex

*"Домашний кинотеатр" и технологии Dolby Laboratories*

*Пассивный декодер Dolby Surround*




> Простейший декодер Surround выделяет только один дополнительный канал - канал S. Функциональная схема декодера показана на рисунке. Сигнал Lt без каких-либо изменений поступает на выход L декодера. Сигнал Rt таким же образом поступает на выход декодера R. Сигналы Lt и Rt содержат "половинки" сигнала центрального канала С, которые создают виртуальную акустическую систему между реальными акустическими системами L и R. Узел вычитания L-R выделяет сигнал surround, который поступает на отдельную акустическую систему. Компоненты сигнала S воспроизводятся также акустическими системами R и L, но, так как они в противофазе, слушателем не воспринимаются. Так как основу декодера составляет простой дифференциальный усилитель, выполняющий операцию вычитания L-R, такой декодер получил название "пассивного декодера".>
> На рисунке показаны взаимные развязки (separation) между каналами простейшего декодера Диаметральное расположение каналов на схеме относится только к электрическим сигналам. Реальное расположение акустических систем иное - системы трех каналов расположены в одной фронтальной плоскости, а системы четвертого канала - по бокам сзади слушателя. Заметим, что акустическая система С - виртуальная, ее сигнал формируется пространственно акустическими системами правого и левого каналов. Поэтому для такого декодера очень важно положение слушателя относительно акустических систем L и R и- в идеальном случае он должен быть равно удален от них. Понятно, что развязка между соседними каналами (L и C; C и R; R и S; S и L) не может быть более 3 дБ. Однако субъективно она воспринимается иначе.>
> На рисунке показана схема развязок пассивного декодера, построенная по субъективным ощущениям слушателей. Если на входе кодера присутствует только сигнал левого канала, он воспроизводится одновременно громкоговорителями левого канала и канала surround - в правом канале звука нет. То же самое происходит, если на входе только сигнал правого канала. Если на входе только сигнал центрального канала, он воспроизводится громкоговорителями левого и правого каналов, при этом пространственно формируется виртуальный громкоговоритель канала С. Таким образом, даже простейший пассивный декодер обеспечивает восприятие сигналов трех фронтальных каналов - L, R и C с идеальной развязкой между ними. Это не удивительно - этот же психоакустический эффект лежит в основе двухканального стерео. Именно поэтому слушатель стереосистемы старается разместить громкоговорители двух каналов как можно более точно - на равном расстоянии прямо перед собой. Для четвертого канала достаточная развязка не обеспечивается.
> 
> В том, что часть сигнала surround проникает в левый и правый каналы, нет большой беды. Во-первых, слушатель ожидает, что все звуки исходят, прежде всего, со стороны фронта, так как вызваны действиями, происходящими на экране. Во-вторых, звук, передаваемый в канале surround, обычно не связывается с каким-то конкретным источником. Например, мы видим на экране вспышку молнии, а гром, шум дождя и ветра мы слышим отовсюду - со всех направлений сразу.
> 
> Гораздо хуже обратное явление - проникновение сигналов L и R в канал surround. Разумеется, технологией surround предполагается, что акустические системы всех каналов установлены в помещении конечного объема и пространственное сложение всех сигналов неизбежно. Это вовсе не значит, что можно пренебречь слабой развязкой между фронтальными каналами и surround.Действительно, если источник звука расположен на разных расстояниях от микрофонов L и R, уровень сигналов в этих каналах будет различным. В результате на выходе дифференциального усилителя кроме сигнала surround неизбежно будет присутствовать разностный сигнал (L-R). Эксперименты показали, что прослушивание сигналов фронтальных каналов в громкоговорителях surround, особенно речи, в большой степени портит впечатления от саундтрека. Для того чтобы обеспечить развязку центральных каналов и канала surround, в реальном пассивном декодере используются дополнительные преобразования:
> 
> •	Временная задержка (около 10 миллисекунд) устраняет так называемый эффект Хааса (Haas effect). Если слушатель располагается ближе к акустическим системам Surround, чем к системам фронтальных каналов, он сперва слышит компоненты сигналов L и R, проникшие в канал surround, и только затем эти же сигналы, излученные громкоговорителями фронтальных систем. Несмотря на то, что мощность звука на фронтальном направлении больше, из-за временного опережения звуковой образ в сознании слушателя связывается с направлением тыла. Задержка гарантирует, что звук фронтальных каналов достигнет слушателя раньше, чем тот же звук, попавший в канал surround.
> ...

----------


## Alex

*"Домашний кинотеатр" и технологии Dolby Laboratories*

*Активный декодер Dolby Surround Pro Logic*




> Пассивный декодер обеспечивает высокую степень воспринимаемой развязки между фронтальными каналами, но только для слушателей, равноудаленных от акустических систем. Кроме того, несмотря на специальную обработку сигнала surround, в пассивном декодере невозможно добиться полного разделения сигналов surround и R/L. Использование пассивных декодеров ограничено, поскольку они не способны обеспечить корректное восприятие для любого положения слушателя в зале.
> 
> Активные декодеры предполагают пространственную фокусировку (Directional Enhancement)* (*автор не уверен в точности перевода) звуковых образов. Этим термином обозначается любая технология, используемая для устранения проникновения сигналов одного канала в другой (crosstalk) и основанная на изменении выходных сигналов декодера. Активный декодер представляет собой комбинацию пассивного декодера и регулирующей цепи (enhancement circuit). Чтобы понять сам принцип, рассмотрим простейшую технику активного декодирования - регулировку усиления каналов (gain riding). На рисунке 6 показана функциональная схема активного декодера. На каждом выходе декодера установлен усилитель, управляемый напряжением (Voltage Controlled Amplifier, VCA).>
> 
> Для примера возьмем случай, когда источник звука - единственный, и он расположен непосредственно у микрофона центрального канала С. Из рисунка 4 видно, что пассивный декодер передаст сигнал центрального канала в выходной канал С, а также и в каналы R и L с ослаблением всего 3 дБ. Управляющая цепь активного декодера определяет, в каких каналах необходимо уменьшить усиление, чтобы подавить проникающие сигналы соседних каналов до необходимого уровня. В данном примере декодеру необходимо уменьшить усиление в каналах L и R, оставив слышимым сигнал канала С. Таким же образом можно развязать выход левого канала, уменьшив усиление в каналах C и S, когда на входе декодера присутствует только сигнал Lt. Фактически сигнал может приходить с любого направления в пределах всех 360 градусов, изменяя усиление каналов в определенной пропорции, можно достичь достаточной степени.
> 
> Таким "прямым" методом проблема решается только для единственного звукового образа. Реальный саундтрек содержит звуки нескольких независимых источников. Рассмотрим случай, когда речь звучит на фоне музыки. Музыка должна воспроизводиться акустическими системами левого и правого каналов, а речь - только системой центрального канала. Пассивный декодер с такой задачей не справится вообще. Речь будет воспроизводиться как системой центрального канала, так и системами левого и правого каналов. Стереофоническая музыка будет воспроизводиться системами L и R, кроме того, суммарный сигнал L+R будет прослушиваться через систему С, а разностный L-R - через систему S.
> 
> Полагаем, что активный декодер считает речь доминирующим звуковым образом (dominant sound), и уменьшает усиление каналов L и R, чтобы сфокусировать этот образ в направлении С. Но при этом теряется стереофоническая музыка, остается только монофонический звук суммы (L+R) в канале С и "фантомный" звук разности (L-R) в канале S. Если говорящие герои замолкают, декодер восстанавливает усиление каналов L и R, и музыка становится слышимой и наоборот, при возобновлении речи музыка пропадает. Такое явление "качания" (pumping) мощности не доминирующих звуковых образов в зависимости от мощности доминирующего хорошо ощутимо.
> ...

----------


## Alex

*"Домашний кинотеатр" и технологии Dolby Laboratories*

*Декодер Dolby Surround Pro Logic - II*




> Pro Logic II - активный декодер Dolby Surround следующего поколения. Он также использует пространственную фокусировку, но реализован принципиально другими методами. Новый декодер получился намного проще и при этом эффективнее.
> Вспомним: задача декодера - предотвратить проникновение сигналов L и R в канал S, независимо от того, где находится источник сигнала - точно между микрофонами L и R, смещен от центра в ту или иную сторону или вообще находится непосредственно рядом с микрофоном одного из каналов. Например, если герои ведут диалог между микрофонами каналов R и C (права от центра), то уровень сигнала в каналах C и R будет одинаковым. В этом случае часть сигнала неизбежно проникнет на выход S пассивного декодера, так как уровень в канале L ниже, чем в канале R, и при вычитании одного сигнала из другого результат не будет нулевым.
> Чтобы полностью компенсировать сигналы L и R на входах декодера surround, необходимо перед подачей на сумматор выровнять их уровни. Для этого между входами Lt и Rt и входами сумматора устанавливаются два регулируемых усилителя (VCA). Усиление VCA двух каналов изменяется одним и тем же управляющим сигналом, но в разной полярности. Если увеличивается усиление одного VCA, усиление второго уменьшается. Если такую регулировку осуществлять достаточно точно и достаточно синхронно с изменениями самого сигнала, можно полностью подавить разностный сигнал каналов Lt и Rt в канале Surround.
> Чтобы автоматически отследить изменения входных сигналов, используется специальная цепь отрицательной обратной связи (feedback servo circuit). Выходные сигналы обоих VCA поступают на амплитудные детекторы (Full-Wave Rectifier, FWR), которые выделяют огибающую звуковых сигналов. Сигналы постоянного тока, пропорциональные амплитудам сигналов L и R, сравниваются дифференциальным усилителем. Сигнал с выхода усилителя, пропорциональный разности амплитуд, используется для управления VCA.На рисунке 11 показана только одна ось декодера (ось "левый -правый"). Вторая пара VCA с такой же управляющей цепью выравнивает уровни сигналов суммы L+R (фронтальный) и разности L-R (тыловой) для подавления сигналов С и S в каналах R и L (ось "центр - surround"). Сигнал центрального канала С получается сложением (вместо вычитания) двух сигналов Lt и Rt, выровненных по уровню усилителями VCA. Благодаря использованию управляющих цепей с обратными связями, декодер Pro Logic II приобрел следующие преимущества:
> 
> •	Простыми и дешевыми аппаратными средствами достигается более эффективная компенсация противофазных сигналов в выходной матрице, и, как результат, высокая степень развязки между каналами разных осей.
> 
> •	В декодере Pro Logic обе оси контролируются единой переключающей цепью "быстро/медленно". Если хотя бы по одной оси существует значительное доминирование, переключающая цепь переводит обе оси в "быстрый" режим, принудительно изменяя постоянную времени управляющих цепей VCA. Только при условии, что в обеих осях амплитуды сигналов примерно одинаковы, обе они переходят в "медленный" режим. В декодере Pro Logic II две оси функционируют независимо друг от друга, поэтому их управляющие цепи сами "решают", насколько быстро необходимо изменять усиление VCA, анализируя только собственные сигналы. Кроме того, постоянная времени управляющей цепи в декодерах Pro Logic II изменяется непрерывно, тогда, как в Pro Logic предусмотрено только два фиксированных значения. В таблице приведены основные отличия декодера Pro Logic II от декодера Pro Logic. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Alex

*"Домашний кинотеатр" и технологии Dolby Laboratories*

*Цифровые технологии: Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital EX и Dolby-E.*




> В конце 1980-х, на волне возобновившегося интереса к кино, Dolby Laboratories разработала цифровую технологию записи и воспроизведения многоканального звука для 35мм целлулоидной пленки. Несколько аналоговых сигналов звука преобразовывались в цифровой поток, который затем подвергался информационному сжатию по алгоритму Dolby AC-3. Было использовано весьма оригинальное решение. Так как к этому времени огромное число существующих проекторов использовали двухканальный стерео или аналоговую систему Dolby Pro Logic, две аналоговых оптических дорожки на ленте необходимо было сохранить. Цифровая информация была размещена на "нерабочей" части пленки - между окошками перфорации. Система использовала шесть каналов звука, поэтому получила наименование "Dolby Digital 5.1".
> 
> "5.1" предполагает 5 полноценных каналов звука, в полном диапазоне - левый, правый, центральный, пространственный правый (Right Surround, RS), пространственный левый (Left Surround, LS) - плюс шестой канал с ограниченной полосой частот. Этот канал получил название канала низкочастотных звуковых эффектов (Low Frequency Effects, LFE). Акустическая система канала LFE (для нее также распространено название - Subwoofer) располагается перед экраном кинозала, между системами каналов L и C. Для канала LFE требовалась полоса частот примерно в 10 раз меньшая, чем для 5 основных каналов. Отсюда обозначение, соответствующее шестому каналу " .1" (одна десятая). Первое коммерческое использование систем Dolby Digital состоялось в кинотеатрах в 1992 году, и на сегодняшний день этот формат звука используется не только в кино, но в цифровом вещательном телевидении (спутниковом и кабельном), в DVD и множестве мультимедийных приложений.
> 
> Появление Dolby Digital практически уравняло возможности кинозала и "домашнего кинотеатра". Так же, как в настоящем кинотеатре, в домашнем кинотеатре с Dolby Digital реализуются шесть каналов - L, C, R, LS, RS и LFE. Если в аналоговой системе Dolby Surround использовался только один канал surround с ограниченной полосой частот (как правило, для его воспроизведения используются две акустических системы, синфазно излучающие один и тот же сигнал), то Dolby Digital предоставляет пользователю два раздельных канала surround с такой же полосой частот, как у трех фронтальных каналов. Благодаря такому набору, системы с Dolby Digital создают наиболее реалистичные ощущения и позволяют использовать сложные пространственные эффектов.
> 
> Другое важное достоинство технологии Dolby Digital - масштабируемость аппаратуры. В рамках одной технологии производится целый ряд аппаратно и программно совместимых декодеров. В декодерах высшего уровня возможности Dolby Digital реализованы полностью - на выходе декодера шесть звуковых каналов по схеме "5" или "5.1" - L, C, R, LS, RS, (LFE - если имеется subwoofer - система). Декодеры уровнем ниже формируют из цифрового потока Dolby AC-3 два аналоговых канала в Dolby Pro Logic - Lt и Rt, из которых декодер Pro Logic затем выделяет четыре канала Dolby Surround - L, C, R, S. Более простые декодеры имеют на выходе традиционный двухканальный стерео - R и L. Наконец, самый простой декодер предназначен для монофонической аппаратуры - на выходе единственный канал звука. Разумеется, декодеры высших уровней могут работать в режимах, соответствующих более простым декодерам. С одной стороны, это позволяет пользователю выбрать оптимальную по стоимости аппаратуру, соответствующую его возможностям и потребностям. С другой стороны, пользователь, купив аппаратуру со сложным декодером, может постепенно наращивать возможности своего аудио-видео комплекса - от монофонического звука до "домашнего кинотеатра" "5.1". 
> Возможности Dolby Digital на этом не исчерпываются. Например, декодер предусматривает управляемую компрессию (сжатие динамического диапазона). Использование компрессии удобно, если слушателю по какой-либо причине необходимо ограничить общую громкость звука. Компрессор повышает уровень слабых звуков, чтобы они были отчетливо слышимы, и наоборот, ослабляет слишком сильные звуки. Пользователь может сконфигурировать цифровой декодер таким образом, чтобы низкочастотные составляющие присутствовали только в тех каналах, для которых предусмотрены subwoofer-ы или широкополосные акустические системы с отдельными низкочастотными громкоговорителями.
> Только для кинотеатров разработана расширенная система Dolby Digital EX - семиканальная, по схеме "6.1". В Dolby Digital EX предусмотрено не два, а три канала surround - пространственный левый LS, пространственный правый RS и пространственный центральный CS. Акустические системы канала CS размещаются вдоль задней стены кинозала, а системы каналов LS и RS - вдоль боковых стен.	
> Dolby Digital использует цифровую компрессию звука, обеспечивающую минимальную необходимую скорость цифрового потока - до 320 кбит/сек. Это позволяет наиболее эффективно использовать информационную емкость носителей или каналов связи - пространство на пленке, магнитной ленте, частотную полосу эфирного или спутникового канала и т. п. Платой за низкую скорость является то обстоятельство, что формат Dolby Digital рассчитан только на один цикл кодирования - декодирования. Кроме того, цифровой поток AC-3 не привязан по времени к кадровой структуре изображения, поэтому редактировать видеоматериалы со звуком Dolby Digital сложно. В профессиональных приложениях зачастую возникает необходимость в многократном кодировании-декодировании. Например, станции-ретранслятору необходимо получить материал с цифровым звуком Surround по спутниковому каналу связи, сохранить его на цифровом носителе, отредактировать, смонтировать и затем ретранслировать в распределительную сеть (или тиражировать и распространить). Для таких задач Dolby Laboratories разработала профессиональный цифровой формат Dolby-E. Цифровой поток Dolby-E может содержать до восьми каналов звука с полной полосой частот. Кроме собственно сжатых данных звука, в поток вводятся метаданные (metadata) - "данные, описывающие данные". Это инструкции для декодера Dolby-E, которые носят необязательный, рекомендательный характер. Например, специальная инструкция может автоматически установить в декодере то или иное ограничение динамического диапазона выходных сигналов. В зависимости от оборудования, используемого для приема и обработки сигнала Dolby-E, метаданные могут использоваться полностью, частично или не использоваться вообще. Поток Dolby-E делится на два потока, которые могут быть переданы по двум физическим линиям стандарта AES-3 или записаны на цифровой магнитофон вместо двух каналов несжатого звука. Структура потока соответствует кадровой структуре видео, поэтому материал со звуком Dolby-E можно легко монтировать и редактировать, не нарушая синхронность аудио и видео. Формат допускает до 10 последовательных циклов кодирования - декодирования.

----------


## Alex

*"Домашний кинотеатр" и технологии Dolby Laboratories*

*Виртуальный Surround*



> Существует множество приложений, в основном "домашних", в которых по тем или иным причинам невозможно или нецелесообразно использовать более двух акустических систем. Типичный пример - носимая аппаратура с головными телефонами: количество телефонов естественно ограничено количеством ушей у генетически нормального человека. Сложно использовать более двух громкоговорителей в компьютерных системах, поскольку рабочее место оператора (в данном контексте - слушателя) пространственно ограничено. Для таких приложений Dolby Laboratories была разработана технология Virtual Surround. Она позволяет прослушивать звук, кодированный в Dolby Surround или Dolby Digital, на двух акустических системах и при этом субъективно воспринимать его, как полноценный surround. Принцип виртуального surround показан на рисунке.
> Сигналы каналов L и R с выходов декодера Dolby Surround Pro Logic или Dolby Digital 5.1 поступают на акустические системы L и R без изменений. Сигнал канала С ослабляется на 3 дБ и суммируется с сигналами каналов L и R, создавая виртуальную акустическую систему центрального канала (см. выше описание пассивного декодера). Сигнал одного (Pro Logic) или двух (Dolby Digital) каналов S также суммируется с сигналами L и R, но предварительно обрабатывается специальным процессором - виртуализатором (virtualizer). Этот процессор вносит в сигнал изменения, благодаря которым звук канала S связывается в сознании слушателя с виртуальной акустической системой, расположенной сзади. Эксперименты показали, что субъективные ощущения от прослушивания Virtual Surround практически не уступают ощущениям зрителя полноценного домашнего кинотеатра. Однако использование Virtual Surround ограничено одним немаловажным обстоятельством. В отличие от "настоящего" surround, создающего пространственное восприятие звука на некоторой площади, виртуальная технология применима только для одного фиксированного положения слушателя относительно двух акустических систем L и R. Для головных телефонов это условие обеспечивается автоматически, а при прослушивании на два громкоговорителя неудобства очевидны. Даже небольшое смещение головы слушателя приводит к искажениям звуковой картины.

----------


## Alex

*"Домашний кинотеатр" и технологии Dolby Laboratories*

*Dolby Surround и Dolby Digital в спутниковом телевидении.*




> В аналоговом спутниковом телевидении с самого начала были предусмотрены два канала звука, поэтому звук Dolby Surround - привычный атрибут спутниковых программ. Как это ни странно, но моделей спутниковых ресиверов с декодерами Dolby Surround - единицы. Типичные аппараты - ресиверы MSS1038GP (с позиционером) и 1038G (без него) британской фирмы Pace Micro Technology Ltd. 
> 
> Это полноценный домашний кинотеатр с процессором Dolby Surround Pro Logic 3/2, смонтированный на базе аналогового спутникового ресивера высшего класса. В ресивер встроен четырехканальный усилитель HiFi 4х25 Вт, он рассчитан на подключение акустических систем с омическим сопротивлением от 4 до 8 Ом. Четыре акустические системы Force-1 фирмы Wharfedale Professional поставляются в качестве аксессуаров к ресиверу. Ресивер оборудован пятью выходами звука с коннекторами RCA для подключения внешних усилителей. Пользователь имеет возможность сконфигурировать свой кинотеатр в соответствии с размерами помещения и со своими возможностями. Можно использовать MSS1038 как законченное устройство с акустическими системами Wharfedale, можно установить четыре внешние акустические системы или пять акустических систем с внешними усилителями. Допустимы варианты, например, можно использовать одноканальный внешний усилитель с акустической системой для центрального канала, а для оставшихся четырех задействовать встроенный усилитель ресивера и четыре акустических системы Wharfedale. Ресивер имеет три звуковых входа стерео, поэтому декодер Dolby Surround может обрабатывать как сигнал самого ресивера, так и сигналы трех внешних источников - видеомагнитофона, цифрового спутникового ресивера, DVD-проигрывателя, CD или DVD-ROM и т. д.
> 
> Назначение выходных каналов декодера задается пользователем. Возможные варианты подключения:
> •	3/2. Встроенные усилители с четырьмя акустическими системами используются в каналах L, R, LS, RS. В центральном канале используется звуковой тракт и акустическая система телевизора. Предусмотрено подключение телевизора как по радиочастоте (к выходу встроенного PLL модулятора ресивера), так и по A/V (SCART).
> 
> •	3/1. Ресивер используется как законченный домашний кинотеатр с четырьмя акустическими системами по классической схеме surround - R, C, L, S.
> 
> ...





*Что означают логотипы на продукции Dolby Laboratories*
DOLBY - логотип означает, что звук на носителе кодирован по одной из аналоговых технологий Dolby.

DOLBY SURROUND - Если на носителе аудио, видео или на изображении в фильме присутствует этот логотип, значит, звук кодирован по аналоговой технологии Dolby Surround.

DOLBY SURROUND PRO LOGIC - Этот логотип наносится на корпуса видео и аудио аппаратуры, оборудованной аналоговым декодером Dolby Pro Logic.

DOLBY DIGITAL - логотип проставляется на изображении фильмов, на упаковке носителей видео и аудио, на корпусах аппаратуры аудио и видео, и означает использование технологии Dolby Digital.

----------


## Alex

*Собираем мультимедийный ПК (HTPC).*




> *Введение* 
> Несмотря на усилия всех заинтересованных компаний, видео высокого разрешения и телевидение не слишком-то торопятся с приходом в Европу. Если же присмотреться к ситуации внимательнее, то понимаешь, что это отнюдь не результат того, что потр***тель не готов. Напротив, индустрия контента и "железа" создала большую часть препятствий сама для себя. Настало время навести порядок и создать универсальное средство для воспроизведения видео высокого разрешения. Целью нашей статьи была сборка универсального мультимедийного ПК - доступной системы, которая сможет воспроизводить все доступные форматы. Подобную систему сможет собрать любой пользователь. Возможно, индустрия обратится, наконец, лицом к потр***телю и сможет предложить что-то подобное. 
> 
> Мы хотели, чтобы наш мультимедийный ПК для домашнего кинотеатра (HTPC) смог выполнять следующие задачи. 
> •	Воспроизводить диски Blu-ray и HD-DVD с одного оптического привода; 
> •	воспроизводить телевидение высокого разрешения (HDTV) в любой европейской стране, включая платные каналы Pay TV; 
> •	обеспечить бесшумную или очень тихую работу (шум вентиляторов должен быть не сильнее рабочего шума жёсткого диска и оптического привода); 
> •	воспроизводить контент Full-HD (1 920 x 1 080) через интерфейс HDMI с шифрованием HDCP и звуком; 
> •	воспроизводить и раздавать потоки видео по домашней сети; 
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Собираем мультимедийный ПК (HTPC).*




> *Материнская плата*
> Выбранная материнская плата: 
> *MSI K9AG Neo2-Digital.* Решив взять за основу платформу AMD, мы озаботились выбором материнской платы. Очень хорошо подошла MSI K9AG Neo2-Digital, поскольку это недорогая плата, но у неё длинный список функций. Плата стоит всего 60 евро и даже поддерживает интерфейс HDMI. Но здесь нас ждал первый "подводный камень". Изначально мы хотели обойтись без внешней видеокарты в надежде на встроенное графическое ядро и выход HDMI на материнской плате. 
> Как показали тесты, подобное решение вполне подходит, платформа справилась со всеми нашими тестами Full-HD без каких-либо проблем, за исключением одной... Когда мы получили привод HD-DVD/Blu-ray, то обнаружили, что тесты Blu-ray могут проходить успешно (фильм не дёргается) только при условии, что материал не защищён от копирования. Когда мы стали смотреть защищённые диски, нагрузка на CPU возросла до 100%, а качество воспроизведения снизилось. Что интересно, защищённые HD-DVD декодировать проще, и процессор с ними хорошо справляется. Увы, но пришлось устанавливать отдельную видеокарту. 
> 
> Видеокарта 
> Мы решили выбрать бесшумную видеокарту Sapphire Radeon HD 2400 XT HDMI для нашего HTPC, чтобы не увеличивать общий уровень шума. Это свело выбор к моделям с пассивным охлаждением и низким тепловыделением. Кроме того, карта должна была поставляться с HDMI-выходом, который совместим с шифрованием HDCP, чтобы диски Blu-ray и HD-DVD воспроизводились вообще. Иначе плеер откажется воспроизводить материал по цифровому выходу. Кроме того, сигнал через HDMI содержит не только поток видео, но и аудио. С другой стороны, видеокарты с поддержкой звука всё ещё редки. 
> Ориентируясь на низкую цену, мы отобрали ATI Radeon HD 2400. Но даже здесь есть свои "подводные камни". Как оказалось, большинство производителей используют эталонный дизайн AMD, у которого есть только выход DVI. Внимательные читатели обнаружат в галерее и в таблице другую модель, которую мы стали рекомендовать в итоге. Это изменение было сделано в последнюю минуту. Хотя мы проверили, что конфигурация на видеокарте MSI RX2400PRO-TD256EH работает безупречно, мы не учли одного фактора. Карта MSI не поставляется с переходником DVI-на-HDMI, который пришлось бы покупать отдельно. Кроме того, как нам указала AMD, некоторые продавцы предлагают некачественные переходники, которые не передают звук. К счастью, у нас под рукой был "правильный" переходник, но по внешнему виду нельзя отличить, к какому типу он относится. 
> Видеокарта Sapphire Radeon HD 2400XT поставляется с переходником с DVI на HDMI. Подключаем переходник с DVI на HDMI. Наша видеокарта поддерживает и вывод звука через HDMI.
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Собираем мультимедийный ПК (HTPC).*




> *Тюнер HDTV и Common Interface* 
> KNC One TV-Station DVB-S2: ТВ-тюнер для приёма HDTV через спутник, включая станции Pay-TV. Существует и другая модель для кабельного ТВ (DVB-C).
> KNC One CineView: Common Interface (CI) для модуля Conditional Access Module (CAM). В данном случае используется Alphacrypt. 
> В Европе получить HDTV-сигнал можно, в основном, через спутник или через кабельное ТВ, причём у первого варианта передач сегодня намного больше. Наша конфигурация оснащена под приём спутникового ТВ и поддерживает стандарт DVB-S2. 
> Для наших целей мы подбирали HDTV-совместимый тюнер, который совместим с DVB-S2, обратно совместим со стандартным ТВ (DVB-S) и имеет разъём для подключения Common Interface (CI) для дешифровки станций платного Pay TV. Пульт ДУ - фактор необязательный, поскольку с корпусом Silverstone таковой уже есть. Важным моментом был выбор модуля CI, который можно было бы смонтировать как спереди, так и сзади корпуса. Увы, но многие производители модулей CI, которые можно устанавливать только сзади корпуса, не понимают, что есть пользователи, которые часто меняют смарт-карты Pay TV. А когда HTPC установлен в гостиной комнате, то тянуться до задней панели будет трудновато. Подобный модуль на передней панели - решение удобнее и лучше. Модуль CI должен поставляться с переходником, чтобы его можно было установить в 3,5" или 5,25" отсек. 
> Наконец, ТВ-тюнер должен использовать драйвер BDA (Broadcast Driver Architecture), чтобы упростить интеграцию с программным обеспечением DVB. Мы выбрали тюнер KNC One TV-Station DVB-S2 и соответствующий ему модуль CI KNC One CineView, которые удовлетворяют большинству требований. Если вы хотите насладиться возможностью смотреть одну программу, записывая в фоне другую с другого транспондера, то следует покупать два ТВ-тюнера. Ещё одним вариантом можно назвать установку одной карты DVB-S2 (спутник) и одной DVB-C (кабельное ТВ). 
> 
> *Карта дешифровки Pay TV с модулем Conditional Access Module (CAM) Alphacrypt*
> Сначала мы установили в слот CI модуль Conditional Access Module (CAM) для расшифровки Pay-TV.
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Собираем мультимедийный ПК (HTPC).*




> *Руководство по сборке* 
> Корпус Silverstone GD01S-MXR.
> Если потребуются то под дверцей вы обнаружите: порты USB, DV/1394/FireWire, звука (микрофон и наушник), "картовод" и кнопку сброса. 
> Пока пустые 5,25" отсеки.
> Корпус Silverstone GD01S-MXR поставляется с пультом ДУ и дисплеем на передней панели. 
> Вид сзади. Два вентилятора предустановлены, а блок питания нужно покупать отдельно.
> Под снятой крышкой мы обнаружили много свободного пространства. Посередине проходит балка, добавляя корпусу прочность. 
> Откручиваем винты крепления балки. 
> Пустой корпус Silverstone, теперь без балки.
> ...

----------

